# Anyone near Ballyclare that knows snow foam ?



## yonkers (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,
Im really @ a loss what to do to get half decent foam from my snow foam lance. ive tried both AB snow foam and cardazzle cherry snow foam and im only getting foamy water from both products. First i thought the lance was the problem, so i returned it to the supplier to check it came back as working 100%. I then thought the water supply was low so primed the c110 and supplied it from a water butt again no decent foam. The c110 works great with the standard lance for washing etc, im using 1"-2" of product in the btm of the lance bottle and filling up with warm water. I have read that people can get good results from the c110 and it was new a few weeks back as is the snow lance, ive tried all the adjustments on the lance and still no good results.

I did a short vid of the results im getting 




any pointers would be apperiated
D

I also raised a post on the general help section and was advised to post here also http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3400909&posted=1#post3400909


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

thats deff not right i get loads more foam than that. I live in lisburn if that helps. I use the chemical guys no touch snow foam and its great. as well as the knob at the top have you adjusted the black end piece that adjusts the jet?


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Have you got any tardis to run thru the snow foam lance?? Other than what you have tried I would advise you to take the lance apart darren and see from there.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Play around with the fan at the front to adjust the "spray pattern". Also, have you got one of those auto stop valve connected within your water supply anywhere?? Removing this and trying a normal one will help with the water pressure and fixed it for me when I had trouble getting decent snow foam from my Autobrite foam lance and Magnifoam. My brother in law has the exact same pressure washer with no problems with snow foam. V strange...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Is it an autobrite lance? some lances will only produce a wattery foam as they do not have teh wire tablet needed to allow the foam to become adjitated enough to foam (blizzard) if you can look right through it then it will is not a hi foam lance but a low foam lance. and is working 100% correct. if it is a high foam or autobrite style lance, then you need to strip it and place the wire tablet in cilit bang for about an hour then place in a saucepan of boiling water and boil for about 10-15 min then let to cool and return into the cilit ban for another hour or so this will remove all the trapped crud and should make things work well again. Can you get a picture of the lance if its not an autobrite lance so I cna see what it is or if you can leave it into Davey at Procar I could get a wee look at it for you next time I am up there which is usually once wevery week to 10 days.. then you can try our cotton candy and get some proper foam action!!!


----------



## yonkers (Apr 4, 2012)

I give up 
Tried my dads alto machine and again it made no difference ! Tried running neat AB snow foam again no difference. Im not sure what lance i have but there all much a muchness are they not. The guy i bought it off runs a powerwasher firm and confirmed it was fine upon me sending it back, spoke to him a few times on the phone and hes a nice guy and seems genuine. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170649045095?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 theres a link in the ebay advert showing nothing like what im getting. Also the AB rep in belfast i got the AB snow foam from had nearly an identical lance apart from an AB sticker and a red plastic nozzle. Ive now ran used nearly 3 ltrs of concentrate snow foam thru this lance in various dilutions and cant for the life of me get any foam. Ive taken a video which is uploading now (il post later) of neat product being used with the nozzle flaps closed and the + - being used to no great effect.:wall:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

where is there an autobrite rep in belfast.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

i would say its the lance needs split and the qabove needs done you are just wasting product if you dont what has happened is its got clogged and now your running neat product will only compound the problem. clean the gause and the injector like I said and you will have no problem. mine is 4 year old and i clean mine every 3 months


----------



## yonkers (Apr 4, 2012)

as its brand new it would hardly need cleaned already ?


----------



## yonkers (Apr 4, 2012)

aerodynamic18 said:


> where is there an autobrite rep in belfast.


Think he was a AB rep untill recently, does AB, Poorboys and Dodo products out of his garage in Dundonald. I'l pm you his contact details


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

could possibly be the injector blocked it only takes a small piece of grit to clog them. Also try Davey at Procar for products as he stocks a wide variety of stuff..


----------



## djbarren (Apr 2, 2012)

I also had this problem with my Lance so I split it and ran the wire tablet through our chemi clean line at work (alkeline based) now it works better than ever. I've a friend in Ballyclare who works with me if u like u can pm me and i'll clean yours free of charge.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey yonkers I live in Ballyclare and also have an AB lance and AB foam, have had for sometime now. If I can be of any help or assistance just ask away bud.


----------



## yonkers (Apr 4, 2012)

jonnyw59 said:


> Hey yonkers I live in Ballyclare and also have an AB lance and AB foam, have had for sometime now. If I can be of any help or assistance just ask away bud.


Cheers Jonny ive sent you a pm bud


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Have a look at this, it may be a big help:thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2012/03/pa-foam-lance-demo-video/


----------



## yonkers (Apr 4, 2012)

Seems a strip down has fixed this, strange how a brand new lance needed this before it started working properly. Cheers for all the above advise 
D


----------

